# afci breaker requirements



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

The 05 code started arcs in bedrooms. 2008 requires everywhere but the exceptions listed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Is the 2007 CEC what is enforced in the area of the project you're bidding on?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is the 2007 CEC what is enforced in the area of the project you're bidding on?


Just saw that its the crazy state he is working in. The NEC started arcs in bedrooms in 05. Everywhere else didnt follow till 2008.


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Is the 2007 CEC what is enforced in the area of the project you're bidding on?


 yes, it is in the electrical notes.


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

the crazy state of california.. that would be it. every county and inspector seem to have their own ideas of which codes are enforced. it is frustrating as hell. if i bid for arcs everywhere it raises my price through the roof. oh and i cant wait for all the service work, because arcs are so touchy they trip if you look at them wrong.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tom Neighbarger said:


> yes, it is in the electrical notes.


OK, but is the 2007 CEC what the AHJ has adopted, or is there some other code that applies?


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

480sparky said:


> OK, but is the 2007 CEC what the AHJ has adopted, or is there some other code that applies?


 AHJ? im not to sure what you mean by that?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Tom Neighbarger said:


> the crazy state of california.. that would be it. every county and inspector seem to have their own ideas of which codes are enforced. it is frustrating as hell. if i bid for arcs everywhere it raises my price through the roof. oh and i cant wait for all the service work, because arcs are so touchy they trip if you look at them wrong.


I hear ya. I hate them too. I always call the AHJ where I'm working to find out what rules they follow. Meck County here has a web site where you can go to check out their rules.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tom, I'll admit that I'm a little bit troubled that a contractor in CA does not have a copy of the CEC.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Tom, I scanned in the section out of my copy:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Tom, I scanned in the section out of my copy:


It's identical to the NEC 2005 article. Most inspectors here seem to cite the NEC anyway. Except in San Francisco where they like to cite SFEC, CEC and NEC. Whatever code that floats their boat for the day. The best of the inspectors will just use 2005 NEC.
I'm still wondering when we are going to 2008 because I've heard nothing.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Tom Neighbarger said:


> AHJ? im not to sure what you mean by that?


Authority Having Jurisdiction.

Meaning, they are the authority that adopts codes for enforcement, not the person writing specs on a print.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate that this code varies from inspector to inspector around here. We are on 2005.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's not get into the whole definition of _outlet_ thing again.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> Let's not get into the whole definition of _outlet_ thing again.



I think it's pretty much cut and dried. It's the _interpretation_ of some that is the problem.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

Ny state building code only requires arch faults in the bed rooms but one of my inspectors told me last week that in 2011 they will adopt 2008 completely....just in time for nec 2011


----------



## Nephi (Mar 20, 2010)

I think there was a thread not too long ago about what exactly an outlet is and if a switch in a bed room fed from a kitchen cir to control an outdoor flood light was an outlet and needed to be afci protected.....I say yes but nec definition can kinda go either way


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a helpful application guide that my guys use......


----------



## Tom Neighbarger (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks to everyone for your help. md skunk dont be troubled about the cec book any longer one is on the way from amazon. i've only used my nec book, just because it is the national code, but it makes total sense to have a state code book also. thank you for taking the time and scanning that article for me. thanks innovative for the outlet app guide also.


----------



## gmbjr (Mar 25, 2010)

Voltech said:


> I hate that this code varies from inspector to inspector around here. We are on 2005.


oh gee, you mean one inspector might require something another inspector doesn't? I had asswipes on this forum tell me otherwise....so it cannot possibly be true!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Voltech said:


> I hate that this code varies from inspector to inspector around here. We are on 2005.


It is black and white, the only explanation for it varying from place to place is that some inspectors have a hard time reading English.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

gmbjr said:


> oh gee, you mean one inspector might require something another inspector doesn't? I had asswipes on this forum tell me otherwise....so it cannot possibly be true!


I guess I am an 'asswipe' 

Or maybe I am just smart enough not to be walked on by inspectors asking for more than what is required.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Bob Badger said:


> I guess I am an 'asswipe'
> 
> Or maybe I am just smart enough not to be walked on by inspectors asking for more than what is required.


 
I agree.I always ask for a code reference. If its a local amend I can look that up on their website. If he cant give me one well you know...... time to call the cheif.


----------



## thekctermite (May 6, 2008)

jwjrw said:


> The 05 code started arcs in bedrooms.


AFCI protection for outlets in sleeping areas was brought about in the '99 NEC and became effective/enforceable in January of 2001 as I recall. That general requirement remained generally unchanged until the 2008 NEC, which as we all know is a big change.


----------

